# Fortis - understanding the numbers



## julenissen (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello all, I have become the lucky owner of a B-42 Pilot Proffesional Chronograph GMT version and must say I am very pleased with the watch. However I am curious about understanding the ref numbers: The four digit number engraved must be the production number and the number stenciled at the transparent back must be some kind of ref. nr ( in my case it reads 
637.22.XXX). So far so good, but when checking the warranty card the reference number says 635.10.XX. Can anyone be so kind to inform me about the difference in numbers here? Thank You
regards
Terje


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

They are bloody confusing, and famous for it. All I know is that the 637.22 refers to your watch in general (the 22 being the type of case finish - bead blasted I think) whereas the 635.10 is probably the specific watch serial number.
Something like that anyway.
I've the same but non-GMT I bought new from an AD and my ref numbers are alll over the place too.
If you're really worried, ring an AD or contact Fortis direct


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

julenissen said:


> Hello all, I have become the lucky owner of a B-42 Pilot Proffesional Chronograph GMT version and must say I am very pleased with the watch. However I am curious about understanding the ref numbers: The four digit number engraved must be the production number and the number stenciled at the transparent back must be some kind of ref. nr ( in my case it reads
> 637.22.XXX). So far so good, but when checking the warranty card the reference number says 635.10.XX. Can anyone be so kind to inform me about the difference in numbers here? Thank You
> regards
> Terje


Hello,
You can go online and figure out specifically what general watch style goes with which three digit number but the real meaning in all these numbers is that the people at the point of sale dicked up the watch style/ paperwork combination. That typically happens when you purchase the watch at a gray market dealer; they either don't have the required paperwork, don't understand that one size does not fit all, or placing it w/the correct watch is too time consuming.

It also happens at authorized dealers too, but not as often. The last time I bought a watch at an AD, the warrenty was filled out with the watch's COSC certificate number rather than w/the watch's serial no. I guess its my fault because I had to ask them to fill the warrenty out; they didn't know.

heb


----------



## julenissen (Apr 18, 2008)

I posted the same question to Fortis and here is the reply :
 
Dear Sir,
This will be no problem because one is the watch reference and the other is the case reference.
There will be no difference in the watch. The last 3 numbers just show the movement what is inside and this is an internal number for us only.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen / with compliments / meilleures salutations
FORTIS Watches Ltd.


----------

